# Help me plan an exploratory trip to Southern Italy



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Shortly after I retire from my job in the US at the end of this year, I plan to head to Germany to visit friends and establish a short-term base for exploring some retirement option in more southern European climes. I'm thinking of devoting the month of Feb. to Italy and have started to try to figure out where I'd like to head. At this point, I'm restricting my travel to the south and to more-or-less coastal areas, as I know that one of my criteria for a retirement home is "not-cold winters", and to cities and larger towns. I won't have a car, so hoping I'll get a sense of the countryside via the trains or busses I'll be using for transit. 

I would very much appreciate feedback on the itinerary I have in mind now: Whether it's doable, whether it will give me a reasonable taste of what some of the different areas I'm considering are, whether I'm missing someplace I really should explore or will be wasting my time somewhere. 

I know that I can fly cheaply via Ryan Air from Frankfurt to Milan and thence to Catania, Sicily, so I'm thinking of starting at the soccer ball, then moving to the heel and up the back of the boot, by bus or train. I'm inclined to avoid the Amalfi Coast, Naples, etc. on the grounds of expense...no point in falling in love with someplace I can't afford to live! Once I'm settled somewhere, I'll go visit. 

In Sicily, I'd like to get to Syracuse, Cefalu and perhaps Palermo.
Then Tarranto, Ostuni, Bari, Chieti and Ancona. I know I'm missing a lot of wonderful places between Bari and Chieti and then up to Ancona, but don't know whether they are accessible via public transit or what the larger and/or more attractive towns are. 

From Ancona, I'm thinking train to Rome, from whence I can catch a cheap Ryan Air flight back to Frankfurt. 

SO....suggestions about how to do this? Places along the way I shouldn't miss? Places I'm planning to hit that aren't worth it? 

Any all all advice and comments gratefully welcomed. Thanks!



Any and all comments and advice welcome! Thanks!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

there is a wonderfull rail servce from the heel of italy ore toranto to pescara that should not be mised its mostly nearly on the beach and some times on the beach we started in caliabria on the train and found the wonders of abruzzo stopping at stations on route and finaly pescara maine train staitio , which is a stones throw from the itenatial air port of pescara wher you cac fly to anwere spec italy as cheap as bus on rynair or air italia 

pleas do not miss abruzzo some of the best climate in italy and along the coast fantastic train service 

googl francavilla al mare a lovely seaside town with buses and trains


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pudd and TRilly....THANKS so much...exactly the sort of advice I was hoping for, about the train, some towns to see and to avoid (Taranto). 

I'm sorry to hear that Puglia can be cold in winter....after a couple of cold winters here in the States, I've come to realize that I really, really don't want cold and snow...especially, if I'm not prepared for it. I tend to just curl up with a book and a giant pile of snacks in the cold and emerge 2 months later 10 pounds heavier...not a good plan for a healthy retirement!

Is the cold winter true for Abruzzi as well? 

Really hoping for some suggestions on Sicily...anyone on this site, a Sicily resident?

Thanks again!


----------



## sicilian1 (Jul 3, 2013)

I spent a month in Sicily in the winter of 2013. I was in Ragusa which is in the mountains. A bit colder than the coast. The days I went to the coast were chilly as well. Expect temperatures to be in the 40's and 50's. It still would beat the winter we had this year in Chicago. Sicily is where I want to spend a few months a year once my ship comes in.


----------



## Italyfound (Aug 12, 2014)

Are you still interested in information on Southern Italy, I live here and would be more than happy to provide information. I lived in Bel Air, MD so know where you are coming from and can provide relative information for here with respect to what you are accustom to.


----------

